

 Web developers: Help us with our market analysis - tzaman
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/2FTRC55

======
tzaman
Hey, we are conducting a small market analysis and we kindly ask if you could
take 2 minutes to answer 16 short questions. (The target market are web
developers)

